# The Exclusive "2 SECOND" Club!!!



## TannerSV (Dec 28, 2010)

captainaudio said:


> A bullet?
> 
> Well how about LIGHT!
> 
> ...


they found something faster than light recently, so I heard, touche' nevertheless! :thumbup:


----------



## captainaudio (Jul 17, 2007)

TannerSV said:


> they found something faster than light recently, so I heard, touche' nevertheless! :thumbup:


I heard the same thing.

What if it turns out to be a tuned Civic? :rofl:

CA


----------



## TannerSV (Dec 28, 2010)

captainaudio said:


> I heard the same thing.
> 
> What if it turns out to be a tuned Civic? :rofl:
> 
> CA


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------

